# latex body



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

latex and foam filled body first one i made


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

No picture LAKE OF THE DEAD


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

dont know how ,thought it went through i'm computer stupid


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Where did you upload the picture to? An album here? Photobucket?

If you have a photobucket account, look here for help http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=22863

If you want to create an album on the forum, you will need to have at least 10 posts http://hauntforum.com/faq.php?faq=vb3_user_profile#faq_vb3_albums


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

in the post insert image


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

LAKE OF THE DEAD said:


> in the post insert image


If the picture is on your computer, it needs to be uploaded as I mentioned earlier.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Go play a few games to get your post count above 10. I think you will then be able to at least use the attachment option when you post to attach a picture. Typically, most of us open a free Photobucket.com account, upload our photos there, and then link them in posts here using the IMG codes from Photobucket.

I know, it sounds complicated. It's not really. Once you upload a picture to Photobucket, it will have a bunch of items pop up around your picture when you hover over it with your mouse. One of those items is an IMG code. You just have to highlight the IMG code and copy it to a post here. Then your picture will show up in a post here.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Keep trying, I want to see the prop.

My method- I upload photos either into my hauntforum album, or to a web domain. Then I copy the URL (web page location) into the reply by using the yellow icon that looks like mountains. Sites like photobucket, let folks store pics for easy sharing to others.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok, you're getting closer.

Once you have your image on Photobucket, hover over the image and a bunch of options will appear. At the bottom of the list of options is IMG. Click the white box next IMG and it will say "copied".









Now open another post here in this thread and right click in the white box where you normally type the text. Left click on the option "paste" and you should see something similar to "[IMG ]http://i565.photobucket.com/albums/ss95/username/example.jpg[/IMG]" in the text box. Post this and your image should appear.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Come on bro you can do this! This sounds like a cool prop.


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

*Latex Body*

This is the 1st Laytex & Foam body I made...


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I've never used photobucket before. But I went in and created an account. I then go to my albums, and as Jaybo stated, I put my cursor over an image. Instead of clicking what he said, I click direct link....it responds "copied".










Now...in this reply on HauntForum, I click the yellow icon image of a mountain and paste.










Tada....there's my photo. Prior to posting, I can click the advanced link below the reply, to see if the photo will load properly. If it doesn't, I can keep editing the reply until I see the photo. At this point...hit Peview Post to re-preview until you think it's correct.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

LAKE OF THE DEAD said:


> This is the 1st Laytex & Foam body I made...


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow! Cool.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Hauntiholik said:


>


There it is! Hooray! It's like seeing Big Foot and Nessie at the same time!

Sorry, couldn't resist. 

Ok, now...did you carve this yourself? Looks good.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

looks awesome-whatcha gonna do with it?


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

add skin tone paint to mold latex mix brush into mold add foam


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

made him a friend


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

super creep my goal is to make maniquinn s i put pvc in the mold to make bodys stand up, should be dry today


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Sweet. Better then anything I could make. What do you think you'll make out of it?


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

still need to mold legs and arms on pvc


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

just got more mannequin hangers from a store going out of business for $4 each ,time to make a zombie hoard


----------



## redder (Jul 30, 2013)

WOW worth the wait for the picture, great job. I had an actress that was in the well that had same hair.


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

*bad foam body*

I did not check the date on the can of foam ( EXP 2-13 13) foam is hard on the back side, soft and wet on the belly , i have never had this happen before ,so I slit the belly and stuck in some dry latex scrap and hope it dry's ,looks like a Autopsy body


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Ohhh, gross, so good rescue


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

loving that last pic!!


----------



## jschwinck (Aug 31, 2013)

What type of Latex and Foam did you use?


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

does she need more blood?


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

jschwinck , I used mold latex and great stuff foam


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm liking that.


----------

